# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy tiện mini Liên Xô cũ

## TigerHN

Mình có em máy tiện mini cũ, đăng vài hình ảnh để góp vui cho diễn đàn

----------

anhcos, hieupham

----------


## anhcos

Máy còn mới thế bác, có con này thì tha hồ mà chế cháo rồi.

----------

TigerHN

----------


## TigerHN

> Máy còn mới thế bác, có con này thì tha hồ mà chế cháo rồi.


Máy này trên vỏ ghi năm là 1990, em tháo ra rồi dọn dẹp lại nên em nó trông cũng "xinh" hơn đấy Bác.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocsut

máy của bác mới hơn máy em mà sao không có cần gạt đảo chiều nhỉ, thiếu đảo chiều tiện ren mệt phết

----------


## TigerHN

@ Ngocsut: cái cần gạt đen đen bên trái là cần đảo chiều đó bác  :Smile:

----------


## ngocsut

không phải đâu bác, đó là cần gạt đảo chế độ cắt ren thuận và nghịch. Đảo chiều là đảo chiều quay trục chính cơ

----------


## TigerHN

> không phải đâu bác, đó là cần gạt đảo chế độ cắt ren thuận và nghịch. Đảo chiều là đảo chiều quay trục chính cơ


Nếu đảo chiều mâm cặp thì có cái công tắc 3 vị trí bên phải phía dưới đó bác  :Smile:

----------


## Thiên Lượng Tâm

Em muốn kiếm 1 máy mini mà ko kiếm được, anh em giúp em nha.

----------


## Lâm Nhựt LX

Bac oi minh moi mua dc cai may tien giong giong cua bac, nhung beo hon, bac co the chia xe voi minh vai mon khong vay. Xin chi giao gium bo phan chay ren, minh ko ranh ve tien ren, ma may minh dang thieu cai banh rang lon 2 tang chinh giua. Va bo buli chuyen phia sau. Mong giup do

----------

